#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Αμοιβές - Φορολογικά/Λογιστικά >  > > >  >  > Ρωτήστε τον Νίκο Κολυδά >  > > >  >  >  Διπλή φορολογική απαλλαγή για δύο φωτοβολταϊκά γίνεται;

## kevan

Το 2012 εγκατέστησα 2 φωτοβολταϊκά στέγης 10KW το καθένα σε 2  διαφορετικές οικοδομές ιδιοκτησίας μου, για πώληση του παραγόμενου  ρεύματος στη ΔΕΗ.
Στις οδηγίες του ΥΠ. ΟΙΚ. σελ. 49 αναγράφεται:

  <<  _Δεδομένου  ότι η εν λόγω φορολογική διάταξη αναφέρεται σε ενεργειακή αναβάθμιση  ακινήτου χωρίς να τίθεται περιορισμός στον αριθμό των ενταγμένων, στο  Πρόγραμμα “Εξοικονόμηση κατΆ Οίκον”, ακινήτων ανά φορολογούμενο, εφόσον  υφίστανται περισσότερες της μίας αποφάσεις υπαγωγής στο Πρόγραμμα για  διαφορετικά ακίνητα ανά φορολογούμενο και πληρούνται οι απαιτούμενες  προυποθέσεις, είναι δυνατή η παροχή του σχετικού φορολογικού κινήτρου ξεχωριστά για καθένα από αυτά τα ακίνητα.
__Τέλος, σημειώνεται ότι το  φορολογικό κίνητρο των 300 ευρώ(3000 χ 10%) κατΆ ανώτατο όριο παρέχεται  μία φορά και αφορά σε ένα μοναδικό έργο ενεργειακής αναβάθμισης ανά ακίνητο (ανεξάρτητα από τον αριθμό των επιμέρους παρεμβάσεων του έργου αυτού, οι οποίες καταγράφονται περιοριστικά στο άρθρο 9 του ΚΦΕ)_. >>

     Το ερώτημά μου είναι αν μπορώ να έχω διπλή φορολογική απαλλαγή  (300*2=600 ευρώ) για τα 2 Φ/Β που εγκατέστησα, διότι αν κατάλαβα καλά  από τα ανωτέρω, αν αυτό γίνεται στο πρόγραμμα “Εξοικονόμηση κατΆ Οίκον” που  είναι επιδοτούμενο, τότε γιατί να μην γίνεται όταν χρησιμοποιούνται  ίδια κεφάλαια.Αν η απάντηση είναι ότι γίνεται, θέλω να επισημάνω ότι δεν  υπάρχει σχετική πρόβλεψη να δηλώνεται 2 φορές στο Ε1.Υπάρχει δυνατότητα  να δηλωθεί με τροποποιητική δήλωση;Είναι όμως έτσι ή κάνω κάποιο λάθος;

----------

